# Mayones vs. Skervesen vs. Aristides?



## Wolfos (May 22, 2017)

I did a quick search to see if this has been done before and I see a mayones vs skerv thread from 4 years ago but I know things change. 

I thought about this question mainly because I'm going to be purchasing one of these in a few months but because I'm Canadian there are no such guitars to even look at let alone try and compare. 

So I'm reaching out to the members here, by now I'm sure there are members on here that have played 2 or all 3 brands possibly even own them all. My main models of comparison are the Duvell elite - Raptor/Nebulung - 060 

Anyone with experience playing a 6 or 7 String version is fine because I eventually want both 

So that being said, can anyone say which one felt better, sounded better, had better quality, easy to deal with customer service, prices etc. Any of them play like a suhr with a plek'd neck? Which are heavy which are light?

Thanks in advanced if I could afford it I'd just buy all 3!


----------



## narad (May 22, 2017)

Aristides has the best customer service of the 3. Mayones and Aristides are probably on par for delivering consistent quality. The rest is going to be very subjective.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 22, 2017)

I haven't heard a single bad thing about Aristides. I haven't played one but I really want too. The only thing keeping me away is the weight...but I've heard that it's not even that bad.

All of the Mayones, I've tried have been very good. I'd grab the regius before a Duvell but the two Qatsi sigs I tried were very good. Really nice neck, light weight, hold their value very well.

Skervesen, people have been really vocal about their bad Skervesens...but I have 3 ranging from 2014 to 2016 and they are perfect. I actually prefer the necks to the Mayones I tried. 

I think personally I'd break it down like this...

If you don't need fanned frets (although why not?) and you have enough money for everything you listed...I'd probably go

Aristides first if you don't think you'll have some crazy prejudice to the Arium.

Mayones if an instock Duvell already meets your requirements. 

Skervesen if you want woods and options at a price point that neither Aristides or Mayones will give you.


----------



## cmtd (May 22, 2017)

I should be taking delivery of my 1st Skervesen in the next few weeks. I've not owned an Aristides or Mayones (although I'd like to eventually).

I can only speak to the customer service with Skervesen, and I have found it to be exceptional. I think we are at about 90 emails back and forth with my raptor build. Any time I have had questions or anything they have responded to me within 24 hours. My build was somewhat interesting as I shipped them a top for my raptor that they do not stock, and the process was really painless. I haven't gotten a single "no we can't do that" from Skervesen.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 22, 2017)

Oh also, since you are technically in north america...at that price point I wouldn't discount the Suhr Modern 7.
It's not as hyped around here but it's got similar specs to the Duvell...24 fret bolt-on 6/7. 

If you know already you don't want multi-scale or a longer scale length then the Suhr is a very good guitar in that price-range.


----------



## Wolfos (May 23, 2017)

As far as pricing goes Mayones seemed to be the cheapest, Skervesen second then Aristides. The suhr 7s I've seen are actually even more money (about $5000 cad) except for the all black ms7 which I'm not a fan of. 

So far what I'm hearing is Aristides #1 which is cool but there the most expensive. Mayones at a close second but there a good choice for me since there the cheapest of the 3.

I'm surprised there's not more input on skervs so far. There only slightly more money than Mayo for me, they look better (My opinion) than Mayos but would you guys say there quality, playability, tone etc was the worst of the 3?


----------



## Jujex (May 23, 2017)

Which Mayones model are you looking at? Duvell standard, Elite or Regius?

Also set an extra 6-7% customs fee aside on top of Ontario tax if you are buying from Europe.

I would personally put Mayones Regius over pretty much any guitar. The attention to detail is unlike anything else and you can get incredible low action on them. For me playability is the most important factor for a guitar. When I decided on making a big purchase I went through as many high quality guitars as I could. Aristides was one of them(Suhr, Strandberg, Jackson CS, Tom Anderson) but I went with the Regius(However I would go with an Aristides probably over the Duvell, probably). 

Never thought about Skervesens however since I chatted with a couple of owners/collectors. But I have to say it was their opinion that it was not in the same bracket as the other high end brands but that was a couple of years ago so they may have improved. I gotta really interested in them after I first saw a couple of Raptors. They look Dope!

I would personally say Regius. As soon as you hold it in your hand you get what the hype is about. My only advice, get one with satin matte back.


Out of curiosity is a short trip to New York an option for you? Because MusicZoo have pretty much every high quality brand out there including Mayones and Skervesen(Not Aristides)
That's how I decided on my guitar. Try before buy. Specially with the state of our CAD.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 23, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> As far as pricing goes Mayones seemed to be the cheapest, Skervesen second then Aristides. The suhr 7s I've seen are actually even more money (about $5000 cad) except for the all black ms7 which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> So far what I'm hearing is Aristides #1 which is cool but there the most expensive. Mayones at a close second but there a good choice for me since there the cheapest of the 3.
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more input on skervs so far. There only slightly more money than Mayo for me, they look better (My opinion) than Mayos but would you guys say there quality, playability, tone etc was the worst of the 3?



Quality wise mayones is probably a little better but I prefer the neck on my skervesens. 

It all comes down to what you really want. If you just want a regular 7 string and you want the best quality you can buy it's probably Aristides followed by the regius. 

I'd get the regius over some skervesens but I'd take a skervesen over a Duvall. 

The unique thing about mayones is their back body shape which nobody else really does. 

Gotta take these reviews with a grain of salt too. I've heard about bad skervesens but I've never actually seen one. I've heard about bad kiesels and I can show you on mine where the qc was lacking. 

If I hadn't gotten my skervesens first then the mayones I tried would probably be some of the best guitars I've ever played. 

It all comes down to shapes as well do you like the regius and Duvall shapes. Mayones only has 3 shapes really. Skervesen has a few more choices.


----------



## chopeth (May 23, 2017)

Get a RAN and forget about those three


----------



## Wolfos (May 23, 2017)

Jujex said:


> Which Mayones model are you looking at? Duvell standard, Elite or Regius?
> 
> Also set an extra 6-7% customs fee aside on top of Ontario tax if you are buying from Europe.
> 
> ...



I wasn't really considering the Regius as I'm not a fan of it's appearance as much as the duvell. I was looking at the duvell elite 6 or 7. I find it off that there would be a big difference in build quality between the duvell and Regius, I assume the action would be super low for each and you would think a high end company would have quality across all models just hardware options, wood choices and shapes would change.

My focus is still on the duvell elite, raptor/Nebulung and 070.

I'm.not.buying in Europe, there are stores in the states I'm looking at, pitbull audio and music zoo, never thought about visiting though. Decent idea but I'd still like to try an 060 or 070. 

A huge factor for me besides appearance is the neck, I'm really hoping for a comparable neck to the plek'd suhr necks. Nice low action super comfortable etc nothing too chunky


----------



## Wolfos (May 23, 2017)

chopeth said:


> Get a RAN and forget about those three



Is that a bias opinion or have you tried them all and decided on RAN.

I see them on reverb cheaper than the other 3 I think they look decent and I know there quality is good I just hear about people selling them more then buying them online and most of the sellers are asking for trades for Skervs and Mayos. Could just be GAS though.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 23, 2017)

There's not really a quality difference between the Duvall and the regius. It's just that the Duvall is kind of a standard bolt-on superstrat while the regius is one of the best neckthroughs you could possibly get. 

At the end of the day you'll probably have to try them. If I was getting another 25.5 scale 7 i'd probably get a regius. But I only play multiscale extended range these days and the mayos upcharge on those is ridiculous. So if you want multiscale then the choice imo is a lot easier.

One of my skervesens is a neck through raptor that's very similar to the regius. The same weight. Probably on the side of the lightest ntb that exist. 

If they were the same price though I'd go for the regius. If you can get the skervesen cheaper I'd grab a skervesen. I also think the dat profile neck is more comfortable then the standard neck mayones uses. 

Rans are cool too. I've never tried one though.


----------



## narad (May 23, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> A huge factor for me besides appearance is the neck, I'm really hoping for a comparable neck to the plek'd suhr necks. Nice low action super comfortable etc nothing too chunky



Think you need to separate the setup/fretwork/action from the neck carve. But any of the 3 brands should be able to deal a slim neck and adequate fretwork. Of the 3, I believe Mayones is the only one with an actual PLEK though.


----------



## remus1710 (May 23, 2017)

or you can take my road... earlier this year i bought a regius... and later this is i ll buy a duvell... and next year i ll place an order for an aristides... and i m done )


----------



## chopeth (May 23, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> Is that a bias opinion or have you tried them all and decided on RAN.
> 
> I see them on reverb cheaper than the other 3 I think they look decent and I know there quality is good I just hear about people selling them more then buying them online and most of the sellers are asking for trades for Skervs and Mayos. Could just be GAS though.



Never tried the others, honestly, but have some friends who had Skervs, Mayos, and still prefer RAN.


----------



## Insomnia (May 23, 2017)

Let's put it this way:

The Aristides 080 is the only 8-string I think I'd ever happily own.

It was probably the greatest guitar I've ever played. 

Mayones are nice, but apart from the boring 3A stock model, they can get SERIOUSLY expensive with what should be simple options.


----------



## gunch (May 24, 2017)

I don't own any of those but I'd get a Regius because it's such a damn cool guitar


----------



## Rawkmann (May 24, 2017)

Vigier


----------



## Wolfos (May 24, 2017)

remus1710 said:


> or you can take my road... earlier this year i bought a regius... and later this is i ll buy a duvell... and next year i ll place an order for an aristides... and i m done )



That would be the road to divorce. I'm allowed 1six and 1 seven string so I'm making it count.


----------



## Wolfos (May 24, 2017)

Insomnia said:


> Let's put it this way:
> 
> The Aristides 080 is the only 8-string I think I'd ever happily own.
> 
> ...



Well to put it in perspective in Canadian prices I'm seeing duvell elite for around $3,200-$3,600 skervesen raptor $3,600-$3900 and Aristides for $4,000+ depending on options.

Looking at it that way Skerv is out because if I'm going to pay that much I might as well add an extra $100 and get Aristides. But I can also get a duvell elite for $1000 less 

So Duvell Elite for $3,200 or Aristides for $4,000
Is there a big enough difference to justify almost an extra thousand bucks?

Edit: unless that is someone wants to sell me an 060 or 070 for under $4000 that is lol. Anyone? Anyone at all?


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 25, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> Well to put it in perspective in Canadian prices I'm seeing duvell elite for around $3,200-$3,600 skervesen raptor $3,600-$3900 and Aristides for $4,000+ depending on options.
> 
> Looking at it that way Skerv is out because if I'm going to pay that much I might as well add an extra $100 and get Aristides. But I can also get a duvell elite for $1000 less
> 
> ...




There are some 60 or 70s on reverb but they are about 3000-3500 usd

Why not a used Duvell?


----------



## prlgmnr (May 25, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> Vigier



Just about to put my order in for an Excalibur Special 7 to go with my 6, I've never played a guitar I liked as much as my Vigier.

However, one might find their options a bit limited when it comes to 7s, it's Blaze pickups only, for example.


----------



## Wolfos (May 27, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> There are some 60 or 70s on reverb but they are about 3000-3500 usd
> 
> Why not a used Duvell?



I actually am in talks with a guy about a duvell elite. The 60 / 70 you mentioned are you talking about the Aristides 060 and 070? I only as one of each on reverb the 060 has 3 single coil pickups which I'm not into so it's out. I have emailed the 070 guy though.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 1, 2017)

Get a Fast guitar, custom made, Canadian made, your money will go further and they look amazing and wont cost you 4-5 grand, also then you wont be rocking one of the Djent machines that everyone is lusting after, and I mean no disrespect to Mayones or Aristedes or any of those brands, just hard to deny that they are the "IN" guitars at the moment.

I'm saving up for a Fast Endeavour as my next purchase or if I can somehow stumble on a bit of extra cash money maybe a custom ESP but yeah definitely check out Fast, although I may be biased by my love of their explorer shaped guitar.


----------



## narad (Jun 1, 2017)

Yea, you'd be rocking one of the Djent machines that no one is lusting after...


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 1, 2017)

They have several more traditional designs.. and I literally am only suggesting them to the guy just because of how much cost gets added on just to get one of those other brands in Canada. Obviously all are fantastic guitars but sucks when your money goes to imports and duties and currency conversion instead of going into your actual instrument.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 1, 2017)

How much are these djent killers? Because you can find a barely used Mayones Regius 6 or 7 for between $2-3k USD. There's a Regius 8 for $2500 USD in Canadia right now. Mayones are legit 10/10 guitars. And I'm guessing if OP is considering Skervesen, Aristides, and Mayones, then he probably enjoys that kind of music and the more aggressive styling and doesn't just want a standard super-strat? Also saw over 200 listings for EBMM Petruccis in America's hat FWIW.

And not to be mean, but those guitars look like garbage IMO... and I've been playing for almost 30 years and I've never heard of nor seen them before. 

That said... good looking out on your part trying to throw options out there for OP, because that's kind of what these forums are about... shared knowledge (and ranting).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 1, 2017)

narad said:


> Yea, you'd be rocking one of the Djent machines that no one is lusting after...


speak for yourself, I really want a roamer. Nobody else is making a multiscale jazzmaster shape (except for halo, but I'm not giving any money to them).
Plus Holloway's explorer from Fast looks amazing, just not too keen on the scale length Fast uses for 8 strings (25.5-27")


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 1, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> How much are these djent killers? Because you can find a barely used Mayones Regius 6 or 7 for between $2-3k USD. There's a Regius 8 for $2500 USD in Canadia right now. Mayones are legit 10/10 guitars. And I'm guessing if OP is considering Skervesen, Aristides, and Mayones, then he probably enjoys that kind of music and the more aggressive styling and doesn't just want a standard super-strat? Also saw over 200 listings for EBMM Petruccis in America's hat FWIW.
> 
> And not to be mean, but those guitars look like garbage IMO... and I've been playing for almost 30 years and I've never heard of nor seen them before.
> 
> That said... good looking out on your part trying to throw options out there for OP, because that's kind of what these forums are about... shared knowledge (and ranting).




Hey man no worries and I hadnt seen that Regius for 2500. But even that will be in the 4k range when you get it to Canada. I agree Mayones are 10 out of 10 and are a dream guitar of mine as well. But figured toss a few other options out there was all.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dineley said:


> Hey man no worries and I hadnt seen that Regius for 2500. But even that will be in the 4k range when you get it to Canada. I agree Mayones are 10 out of 10 and are a dream guitar of mine as well. But figured toss a few other options out there was all.



That Regius was being sold in Canada... I just did a quick search on Reverb for what was available to give OP some options. And it can't hurt to try out new models and be different anyways.


----------



## Lemons (Jun 2, 2017)

Dineley said:


> I agree Mayones are 10 out of 10 and are a dream guitar of mine as well. But figured toss a few other options out there was all.



If Mayones really are your dream guitars then at this price point you're better off just saving the extra money, otherwise you'll just end up selling whatever you buy (likely at a loss) down the track to fund one.


----------

